# Packing in. :(



## Starbucks (9 March 2013)

I've decided to pack in hunting today, my heart is no longer in it.  Few reasons, laziness, too much risk to my horse, cost, losing my bottle?

But would like to thank Rockwood Harriers, Readyfeild Bloodhounds and Meynell and SS Fox Hounds. I've had a blast!! xx


----------



## RunToEarth (10 March 2013)

Really sorry to read this S, you used to love it? 

Anyway, big thanks to you. The B family got us in to hunting, got us Bertha, and you gave me the bug. Ive had some great days out with you and you've given me a lot of your bottle. If you ever reconsider, it would be great to have a day out together.


----------



## tootsietoo (11 March 2013)

That is sad to hear.  Is it an impulse decision or have you been thinking about it all season?  What will  you do with your horse otherwise?


----------



## JenHunt (11 March 2013)

that's a shame, it really is, but I can totally understand how you feel about the risk to your horse and the cost.... I also know that I always feel a bit like this at this time of the season, so I can only urge you to make sure it isn't an impulse decision as TT asks....


----------



## marmalade76 (11 March 2013)

know how you feel, I have completely lost my bottle after having two children and a long break. But when I think about it, I have to admit that my bottle was starting to go before I had the children. 

I sometimes think about having a go again (but bypassing the hedges!) but then remember the cost and all the hard work involved!


----------



## Judgemental (11 March 2013)

Starbucks said:



			I've decided to pack in hunting today, my heart is no longer in it.  Few reasons, laziness, too much risk to my horse, cost, losing my bottle?

But would like to thank Rockwood Harriers, Readyfeild Bloodhounds and Meynell and SS Fox Hounds. I've had a blast!! xx
		
Click to expand...

For anybody deciding to hang up their boots, it is a most difficult decision.

The moment you feel a twinge in the hip joints, especially when you are on the ground and turn awkwardly, that is the message.

Otherwise you will end up on the surgeons table and frankly, whilst you may be returned to normal, riding becomes a high risk feature should you take a tumble.


----------



## postoak (12 March 2013)

"Losing one's bottle."  Does that mean losing one's enthusiasm or losing one's courage?


----------



## Elsbells (12 March 2013)

postoak said:



			"Losing one's bottle."  Does that mean losing one's enthusiasm or losing one's courage?
		
Click to expand...

Courage. And my god, those hunting people need it. I'd go round screaming I'm afraid!


----------



## Starbucks (5 April 2013)

Long time I've dodged H&H!!

I think I've lost my bottle, and I'm sad I've lost it in my 20's! With no babies!

This year I seam to have changed.

Last year I went skiing for the first time, I had no idea what I was doing but I was bold as brass, this year, not so much.

It's rubbish!!


----------



## JenHunt (5 April 2013)

Starbucks said:



			Long time I've dodged H&H!!

I think I've lost my bottle, and I'm sad I've lost it in my 20's! With no babies!

This year I seam to have changed.

Last year I went skiing for the first time, I had no idea what I was doing but I was bold as brass, this year, not so much.

It's rubbish!!
		
Click to expand...

could it be linked to other self-esteem/self-confidence issues? my reduced bottle was!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2013)

Treasure the memories.

I did 20 seasons and when my horses aged and retired my bottle went with them and I packed up.


----------



## tootsietoo (5 April 2013)

You know you can still hunt without bottle.  You just need to know your limits and accept them.  There is always a way round without having to follow right up front and if you know the country well you can often follow hounds just as well if not better by standing still a bit and taking an steadier route.


----------



## Josie Joe (8 April 2013)

Don't forget too that you can always try a quieter pack than the hedge hunting variety.  That's the great thing about hunting - all sorts of people and abilities.


----------



## astridday (10 April 2013)

I salute you!  There is no shame in calling it a day.  At least you have done it and I'll bet you've jumped some whoppers in your day!  Every year I tell myself I'm hanging up my boots, especially after a stiff day, and yet every year I still end up going.  Tbh  I'd be delighted if there was no jumping as I'm a real wuss.  Maybe take a year or two out and see if you get any withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Sallyfinn (16 April 2013)

I am a mummy with NO bottle and this was my first season hunting. I was a bit bored being a lonely happy hacker and so my farrier talked me into it. I have had a fab time (mainly for the social side) and have learned loads. I have puddled along at the back jump dodging all season and fully intend to continue like that.


----------

